# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مشاهدات وأخبار معرض الكتاب الدولي بالمدينة  1432هـ

## مرثد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما عودتكم مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل عام بمعرضها الدولي للكتاب الثالث والذي تقيمه جامعة طيبة

ابتداء من 28 مارس 2011

*يبدأ البيع من عصر هذا اليوم الإثنين*

الافتتاح الرسمي - كما أخبرني المسؤول - هو الأربعاء

----------


## بسام الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أين موقع المعرض...؟؟

----------


## مرثد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أين موقع المعرض...؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قريب من مسجد بلال (في المنطقة المركزية)

----------


## مرثد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :Smile: 

حياكم الله

مشاهدات المعرض في اليوم الثاني

❊ الدور الدولية من دول مختلفة: لبنان، سوريا، تركيا، مصر (الأكثر)، المغرب وغيرها.

❊ هناك العديد من الكتب الجديدة في المعرض، وهناك كتب لا توجد إلا فيه - وقد توجد في غيره لكن بصعوبة -.

بعض الكتب الجديدة، وغيرها:

[جديد] فهارس وصور ذكريات الطنطاوي (= المجلد التاسع) >> دار الألباب السورية = تقريبا ٣٥ ريالا

[جديد] كتب جديد للدكتور سلمان العودة (سيرة ذاتية) عند دار الطيبات = ٤٠ ريال
ملاحظة: الذي يملك خصم في جرير أو العبيكان يشتريه أفضل منهما بخصم ٤ ريالات تقريباً

[جديد] عند دار الشروق الكويتية العديد من الكتب وبأسعار ممتازة، منها الجديد ومنها غير ذلك:
- كتاب للدكتور جاسم المطوع عن الثقافة الزوجية للمقدمين على الزواج أو المتزوجين = ٢٥
- كتاب قصة القرآن وعلومه / عجيل النشمي عند نفس الدار (لا أذكر السعر تماما لكنه أكثر من ٣٥)
- كتاب قصة الحديث وعلومه / عجيل النشمي عند نفس الدار (لا أذكر السعر تماما لكنه أكثر من ٣٥)
- كتاب قصة الفقه وعلومه / عجيل النشمي عند نفس الدار (لا أذكر السعر تماما لكنه أكثر من ٣٥)
- الأعمال الكاملة للكواكبي / خصم ٢٥٪ (=٧٥ ريال)
- كتب لصلاح الراشد للمتزوجين والمقبلين: (كيف تسعدين محبوبك)؟ وَ( كيف تسعد محبوبتك؟) و (آلفروق بين الجنسين) كل واحد بـ ١٥ ريال.
- رواية للدكتور الراشد نفسه بعنوان الملحمة (أو شي من هذا القبيل) بـ ٥٠، لا تشتروها من هنا، وجدتها في مكان آخر بـ ٣٠ ريال.
- لديه كذلك بعض كتب الغزالي.

[جديد] عائض القرني كتاب الأسطورة / دار المنهاج - جدة = ٤٠ ريال بعد الخصم.

[طبعة جديدة] لكتاب العود الهندي للسقاف بتقديم القرني.
ط الثلاث مجلدات = ٩٠
ط المجلد الواحد "ضخم" = ٨٠

[جديد] طبعة مسند أحمد باعتناء المكنز الإسلامي / عند دار المنهاج - نسيت السعر -

❊ كتب الإمام الغزالي (الأربعين، ... الاعتقاد) عند المنهاج / جدة

❊ كتاب زوائد السنن على الصحيحين ، المكتب الإسلامي.

❊ كتب الشيخ صالح الشامي في تقريب تراث ابن القيم ط المكتب الإسلامي (بعضها متوفر)

❊ المهذب في أصول الفقه للنملة / الرشد (سعرها ١١٠ عندهم، وعند مكتبة المغامسي وقت تصفياتهم بـ ٩٥)

... يتبع

----------


## مرثد

- هناك العديد من المكتبات المتخصصة بالأدب.

- مكتبات اهتمت بكتب العقاد (نهضة مصر)

- مقدمة ابن خلدون ط نهضة مصر - عند نهضة مصر (حول الـ ٢٥٠ أو ٣٠٠، والأخير أقرب).
ملاحظة: اختلف الإخوة بين ط نهضة مصر ، وط الشدادي، يمكن البحث عن ذلك.

- تفسير ابن كثير ط ابن الجوزي عند المنهاج - جدة
ملاحظة: ابن الجوزي نفسها غير مشاركة.

- العبيكان لديهم عروض ممتازة جدا جدا على كثير من منتجاتهم.

- كتب الامام ابن حزم بتحقيق التركماني عند دار ابن حزم
(الأخلاق + الدرة + حجة الوداع)

- كتب الطنطاوي عند دار الألباب السورية.

- كتاب (حركة التغريب في السعودية، تغريب المرأة أنموذجاً): البداح
 قال لي الأخ صاحب الشركة السعودية للتوزيع، سنجلبه بإذن الله في يوم ٣٠ مارس (الأربعاء).

- مختصر مقدمة ابن خلدون ، عند بعض الدور الكويتية (قريب من مركز المعرض).

- الاختلاط للسبت / دار المنهاج / الرياض = ١٠ ريال.

- الليبرالية / الطريفي / المنهاج / الرياض = ٥

- الابتعاث وأثره / البداح = أرخص ما وجدت عند دار النصيحة = ١٠ ريالات أو ١٢

- رسائل دكتوراه جديدة عند دار إشبيليا.

- الصحوة الإسلامية (جديد) / عبد الكريم بكار : ٣٤ ريال دار الطيبات
الذي يملك خصم من جرير أو العبيكان لعله يشتريه منهم أفضل

- الذكاء العاطفي / الخضر (رااائع بمعنى الكلمة) / دار الشروق الكويتية.

- هكذا كتب الروائيين : الدوواد - دار الفكر العربي = ٢٠ ريال/جزء

- كتب للدكتور السرجاني عند متوفرة عند بعض الدور المصرية.

- وجدت كذلك بعض منتاجات موقع الألوكة في المعرض  :Smile: 

❊ لا تنسوا أن تأخذوا (بقدر حاجتكم، وحبوا لإخوانكم ما تحبون لأنفسكم) من الآتي مجانا:

- من جناح وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية...:
نسخ مترجمة من المصحف الشريف (إندونيسي، إنجليزي...إلخ)
نسخ من المصحف الشريف (بمختلف الأحجام)
التفسير الميسر (إذا لم أكن واهماً)

- من جناح جائزة الأمير نايف:
أشرطة من محاضرات المشايخ: آل الشيخ، طنطاوي، العودة، الطريري، البريك، الفوزان، المطوع...
والكتب توزع في آخر يوم مجانا

نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا خطواتنا في طلب العلم


ودمتم سعداء

----------


## بسام الحربي

تخريج أحاديث مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي...دار اقرأ

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الإفادات
لو تكرمتم ترفعون قائمة بأسماء الدور المشاركة، أو تصوير لهيكل المعرض؛ إذ ليس جميع الدور مثبتة في موقع الجامعة
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## مرثد

> بارك الله فيكم على هذه الإفادات
> لو تكرمتم ترفعون قائمة بأسماء الدور المشاركة، أو تصوير لهيكل المعرض؛ إذ ليس جميع الدور مثبتة في موقع الجامعة
> وجزاكم الله خيرًا


الله يعطيكم العافية
المسؤولون يقولون أنها لم تصل بعدُ!

----------


## بسام الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حكم تغير المكان بعد الفريضة... دار زدني
أحكام الوضوء من مس الذكر ويليه حكم الشرب قائما... مكتبة الصحابة
الفائق في بيان الفجر الصادق... مكتبة ابن عباس
فقه صلاة الضحى...دار طيبة الخضراء
الدرر المكللة في فتح مكة... مكتبة الثقافة الدينية للنشر والتوزيع
غنية الفقير في حكم حج الاجير....الدار العثمانية
حكم الغناء...  نسيت اسم المؤلف وفقه الله .... تقديم مصطفى العدوي... دار البشير
معمر بن راشد..محمد رأفت و  ساعة الإجابة وفضل التكبير إلى صلاة الجمعة... دار  المنهاج
أحكام مرض الايدز في  افقه الاسلامي.... المكتب أو المكتبة السلامي.. (لا أتذكر))
سلسلة تفاسير ايات الاحكام للشيخ سليمان اللاحم.... دار العاصمة...
مكتبة خالد ابن الوليد
الجامع الصحيح من أخبار الملائكة
تحقيق الأقوال في صوم الستة من شوال
تعظيم قدر السنة من أدلة الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين والائمة
فتح علام الغيوب في بيان ما لتحديد النسل ووسائله من أضرار وعيوب
الجامع في فضائل اليمن
الجامع في آحاديث الفرائض
اتحاف الانام فيما ورد في الاذان من أحكام
رفع الخصام في الحكم لعلم الحكام ((الشوكاني رحمه الله))
صحيح الاثار فيما يتبع الميت من الخير والشر
اتحاف الخلف بسرعة استجابة السلف
حجة المجة فيما اتفق عليه اصحاب الكتب الستة ((وهناك كتاب آخر ايضا لكن فيما اتفق عليه الاربعة... في مكتبة الصحابة))
شذا الازهار في بيان خصائص ال بيت النبي الاطهار
حلية الصالحات في حقوق الازواج على الزوجات
السيرة النبوية المنتزعة من كتاب اللآلئ المضيئة
^^^^^^^ قراءة إعلامية في العهد المكي
..... اهـــ
دار العاصمة
أحكام النظر الى المخطوبة.
قرة العينين بحكم فرش السجاجيد في المسجد
بحوث حديثية في كتاب الحج
بشرى المحبين بأخبار الحور العين
الاعلان المشروع والممنوع في الفقه الاسلامي
الحديث المنكر ودلالته عند الامام الترمذي رحمه الله..
...اهــ
الجامع الصحيح في ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه...دار الامام احمد 12 ريال..
دراسات حديثية متعلقة بمن لا يروي إلا عن ثقة مع ذكر أسماء من وصف بذلك من الرواة...مكتبة ابن عباس
وهناك اصدارت جديدة لعمادة البحث العلمي بالجامعة الاسلامية متوفرة بمكتة العلوم والحكم أو عند البحث العلمي..

----------


## بسام الحربي

كتاب علي عرض في ((مكتة أهل الاثر))
ابن عربي – عقيدته وموقف علماء المسلمين منه - من القرن السادس إلى القرن الثالث عشر
  ب 45 ريال...

----------


## بسام الحربي

أحكام الحركة في الصلاة... مكتة المعارف

----------


## مرثد

كتب أخونا الفاضل الآتي



> موجود فى معرض طيبة عند مكتبة دار الشروق  الكويت كتاب التحقيق والبيان فى شرح البرهان للامام الابياري 4 مجلد -  وكتاب تنبيه الطالب لفهم لغات ابن الحاجب ومعه الاعلام بما فى ابن الحاجب  من الاسماء والاعلام لمؤلفه محمد عبد السلام الاموي - وكتاب فتاوى الاذرعي -  والفوائد البديعة لطلاب علوم الشريعة - سارع قبل نفاذ الكمية


و



> موجود ايضا فى معرض طيبة فى المدينة المنورة -  الانوار لاعمال الابرار للامام الاردبيلي - وكتاب التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل  لابن جزي - وكتاب الكفاية شرح بداية الهداية - وتحقيق البدعة - متوفر جناح  مكتبة دار الشروق الكويت

----------


## مرثد

كتاب أضواء على حديث افتراق الأمة للجديع - دار البشير الاماراتية - ١٥ ريال

----------


## سعد الخمعلي

بارك الله فيك ،، ومتى ينتهي المعرض ؟ وما أبرز ادور المشاركة ؟ 
وياليت تذكر لنا مواعيد الزيارة .

----------


## مرثد

> بارك الله فيك ،، ومتى ينتهي المعرض ؟ وما أبرز ادور المشاركة ؟ 
> وياليت تذكر لنا مواعيد الزيارة .


الله يعطيك العافية
ينتهي المعرض في ٧ مارس ٢٠١١

ومواعيد الزيارة للجميع
من ٩ص-١٢ظ
٥م-١١م 
(عدا الجمعة فمساء فيما أظن)

أما الدور المشاركة، فمكن الاطلاع عليها من خلال موقع الجامعة حيث اني لم أحصل إلى الآن على خريطة الموقع

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> الله يعطيك العافية
> ينتهي المعرض في ٧ مارس ٢٠١١
> 
> ومواعيد الزيارة للجميع
> من ٩ص-١٢ظ
> ٥م-١١م 
> (عدا الجمعة فمساء فيما أظن)
> 
> أما الدور المشاركة، فمكن الاطلاع عليها من خلال موقع الجامعة حيث اني لم أحصل إلى الآن على خريطة الموقع


لعلك تقصد 7 أبريل 2011

----------


## مرثد

> لعلك تقصد 7 أبريل 2011


نعم أخي.. أحسنت

----------


## مرثد

كتب لأحمد الريسوني (صاحب نظرية المقاصد) عند دار الأمان المغربية
وَ
كذلك عند دار الكلمة - مصر

--

كتب الدكتور سعد الدين العثماني (المغربي)
كذلك عند دار الكلمة - مصر
--

وكتب الدكتور عبد الحليم عويس
كذلك عند دار الكلمة - مصر

--

مقدمة ابن خلدون بتحقيق الشدادي
عند دار الأمان المغربية بـ ١٨٥ ريالاً

--

كتاب الإعلام والقيم -  ماجد الغامدي
(مفهوم القيم في الإعلام)
قدم للكتاب 30 عالم وإعلامي
منهم العلامة القرضاوي، الددو وغيرهم
بـ ١٠ أو ١٢ ريال عند دار السلام

--

جديد / الصحوة الاسلامية د.عبد الكريم بكار
دار الطيبات ٣٤ ريالا

----------


## أحمد السويد

هل لرواية (زوّار السفارات) دارٌ تبيعها؟
فبعض الإخوة عندنا يتمنّى اقتناءها وقراءتها.

ما مستوى الأسعار في المعرض عمومًا؟

----------


## مرثد

> هل لرواية (زوّار السفارات) دارٌ تبيعها؟
> فبعض الإخوة عندنا يتمنّى اقتناءها وقراءتها.
> 
> ما مستوى الأسعار في المعرض عمومًا؟


حياك الله أخي أحمد
الرواية لا أعرف  الدار الناشرة، ويمكنك البحث من موقع جامعة طيبة

أما الأسعار، فتختلف، لكن حسب الدور التي اشتريت منها كانت أسعارها معقولة (وبعض الدور أرخص من السوق أحيانا ١٠-٢٠ ريال عن السوق/كتاب)

----------


## مرثد

تذكير: للراغبين باقتناء كتب الشيخ أحمد شاكر مصورة وبأسعار مقبولة
عند دار زمزم

- الإحكام لابن حزم "مصورة تصويرا عن الأصل" - ت أحمد شاكر = ٧٠ ريال
كذا الرسالة للشافعي وغيرها من الكتب

----------


## بسام الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للبحث في كتب المعرض
http://www.taibahu.edu.sa/cms/search_in_books.aspx

----------


## أحمد السويد

جزيت خيرا

----------


## سعد الخمعلي

هل من أخبار لتمديد المعرض ؟

----------


## مرثد

> هل من أخبار لتمديد المعرض ؟



نعم! بلغني أن تم تمديده ليومين أو ثلاثة

----------


## سعد الخمعلي

> نعم! بلغني أن تم تمديده ليومين أو ثلاثة


بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد السويد

تم تمديده إلى يوم الأحد، وقد كنت ثَمّ.

----------


## مرثد

> تم تمديده إلى يوم الأحد، وقد كنت ثَمّ.


حمد الله ع السلامة  :Smile:

----------


## مرثد

انتهى المعرض والله أعلم

----------

